# Carrier Hourly Analysis Program (HAP) 4.4



## eng.nescafee (3 يونيو 2009)

HAP is a the best software for the thermal load calculation.HAP 4.4 is an updated version of HAP 4.3 which have additional features
you can download it from HERE​


----------



## eng.nescafee (4 يونيو 2009)

ايه ياجماعه فين الردود


----------



## نور محمد علي (6 يونيو 2009)

eng.nescafee قال:


> hap is a the best software for the thermal load calculation.hap 4.4 is an updated version of hap 4.3 which have additional features
> you can download it from here​


اخوي ارجو منك ان تراجع الصفحة جيدا لأنو لايوجد تحميل


----------



## RAMI GHANEM (11 يونيو 2009)

معذرة، تمت إزالة المدونة الموجودة في hvac-world.blogspot.com . لم يعد هذا العنوان متاحًا لمدونات جديدة.


----------



## داليا (14 يونيو 2009)

و بعدين طب فى د عنده البرامج ده


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (14 يونيو 2009)

البرنامج مبيفتحش هنا


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (19 أغسطس 2009)

اخوي ارجو منك ان تراجع الصفحة جيدا لأنو لايوجد تحميل


----------



## husam anbar (20 أغسطس 2009)

تأكد ان الرابط يعمل اولا وبعدين اسال عن الردود


----------



## kawanawzad (4 يناير 2010)

انا نزلت البرنامج بس ممكن شرح البرنامج بالعربي


----------



## عبد الرحمن طه (24 يناير 2010)

أريد شرح برنامج الهاب بالعربي


----------



## محمد سمير فرحات (24 فبراير 2010)

انا مش قادر احمل البرنامج


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (27 فبراير 2010)

نرجو اعادة رفع البرنامج

جزاك الله خير


----------



## AbdulRahman86 (28 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا رابط لبرنامج (Carrier HAP 4.41)

http://www.4shared.com/file/106663174/a20c00d3/HAP_441.html?s=1


----------



## زكي صدقي (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لوضع هذا البرنامج


----------



## الدره المصون (7 أبريل 2010)

جزاااك الله الف خيييييييير


----------



## 3amer Tornado (7 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

الله يجزيك الخير ويعطيك ألف عافية بس ياريت يكون في رابط تاني للتحميل من موقع تاني


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (7 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## meng_mohammed (2 مايو 2010)

thx


----------



## BUILDING (11 يوليو 2010)

وآخيرآ لقيت البرنآمج ... بس ناقص الشرح  


شكرآ اخوي لو قدرت تساعدني ابي شرح للبرنامج


----------



## محب الحرمين (11 يوليو 2010)

بجد مجهود رائع الله يوفقك


----------



## allaboutr (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*مساعدة*

البرنامج نسخة (4.3) شغال لكن اللينك للنسخة 4.4 مش شغال


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (5 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم كل عام وانتم بخير 
لمن يريد شرح البرنامج ان يتفضل و يمرعلى مواضيع استاذنا و زميلنا خالد العسيلي فهو قدم شرحا رائعا لاصدار سابق ولكن لن تجد اختلافا كبيرا 

لي طلب بسيط من الجميع : 
أرجوكم حسنوا لغتكم العربية بقراءة القرآن فانا اجد اخطاء كثيرة فيما يكتبه الزملاء مثل زكاء بدلا من ذكاء و اشياء ارجو من الله الاصلاح و الصلاح للجميع

وفقكم الله و جزا الله الجميع خيرا


----------



## هشام حلمي سيد (17 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم شباب الامه


----------



## فراس اسماعيل (7 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن شرح برنامج hap 4.3


----------



## فراس اسماعيل (7 ديسمبر 2010)

مع احترامتي لك مهندس صبري اني مهندس تبريد وتكييف لم يقد شي في hap 4.3


----------



## فراس اسماعيل (7 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو رد ذلك


----------



## اكرم الحموري (2 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محب الحرمين (3 يناير 2011)

اكرمك الباري


----------



## مستريورك (3 يناير 2011)




----------



## خالد 74 (4 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_tohame (1 أبريل 2011)

انت انسان صح الصح جزاك الله خير مجهود رائع اشكرك كثيرا ربنا يبارك لك


----------



## م سامى زكى (2 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير-ورزقك الجنة


----------



## mostafa_laban (4 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الفوكس (17 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## karimsmail (17 نوفمبر 2014)

*أحتاج البرنامج باللغة الفرنسية*​


----------



## kartouch (17 نوفمبر 2014)

karimsmail قال:


> *أحتاج البرنامج باللغة الفرنسية*​


لا يوجد نسخة بالفرنسية من دون ان تبحث او تتعب نفسك 
يمكنك اختيار Si الوحدات الاوربية لكن يبقى البرنامج بالانكليزية


----------



## adelkamel (22 فبراير 2015)

thanks


----------



## ابوبكر بن حسين (29 سبتمبر 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------

